# Great Oberhasli pack or cart goat in the making. NW Oh.



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a really nice 2 month old American Oberhasli buck kid. He has amazing bloodlines and he is really nice but I am having a hard time placing him in a breeding home. Everyone has too many bucks I guess. He has several working goats in his back ground including his half brother, his uncle, His full brother, and his other half brother. They are all really nice calm gentle working goats that were easy to train and are very laid back. His name is Jax and I am asking $100 for him but I will give a discount to TGS members, 4-Hers, and for multiple purchase. He is a really nice kid with perfect markings. You can see some pics here: http://ober-ridgefarm.webs.com/forsale.htm He is the only buck kid still for sale on the page. Might possibly have one or two more in about a week. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Price negotiable.


----------

